

China builds computer network impenetrable to hackers - christianbryant
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/11216766/China-builds-computer-network-impenetrable-to-hackers.html

======
christianbryant
Additionally see:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/1121688...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/11216883/The-
science-behind-Chinas-impenetrable-computer-network.html)

